
How I came across thousands of Facebook passwords - rukshn
https://medium.com/@rukshan/how-i-stumbled-upon-thousands-of-facebook-passwords-fa85236968a4#.kpxcjerc6
======
rhyzomatic
Is there a good way for this person to contact the owners of the Facebook
accounts to alert them of this, maybe recommending that they change their
passwords?

~~~
DKnoll
Forward the dump to Facebook support so they can lock the account for
suspicious activity and require the user to complete security verification...
they generally do this by way of sending them ID scans or having you identify
friends in pictures. Both of which are not hard to BS individually, but
difficult to do in batch.

